# Sundown Bump Clinic Wed March 18th



## skidmarks (Feb 20, 2009)

I talked to Greg about this a bit and here's the deal.

Ellen Shields a past member of the US Olympic Freestyle Squad ('90s) has offered to come to Ski Sundown to do a bump clinic for you guys the afternoon or evening of Wednesday March 18th.

Let me know what time will work best and also get a quick head count. 8-10 would be a perfect size group for Ellen. She is sponsored by Elan/Dalbello so there is no charge for the clinic. Unfortunately I'll be out of town that week so I want to get things dialed in advance.

I'm also trying to get my hands on some demo bump skis (Elan Bloodlines) that we could get out onto the hill. I'll let you know as soon as I get my hands on them.

With a little training perhaps you guys won't get Hunter-ed again


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2009)

Good timing for the clinic! Enjoy it, guys!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds interesting...  If we can get a group together I would be down.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 20, 2009)

In.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2009)

Interested.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

*Definitely *in. Night (~ 7 pm) would work fine, but I'm not opposed to an afternoon thing around 2 pm if it's warm, sunny and soft.



skidmarks said:


> With a little training perhaps you guys won't get Hunter-ed again



Nice... :lol:


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 20, 2009)

*K-27 vs vt*



Greg said:


> *Definitely *in. Night (~ 7 pm) would work fine, but I'm not opposed to an afternoon thing around 2 pm if it's warm, sunny and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... :lol:



Hey Watch out, Vinnie, Joey and Paulie are all training for that Bumps or bust thing.

On a serious note Hunter has some bump runs, right? Like the K-27. How does it compare to VT bumps?
Does southern VT have anything to compare with Hunter? Perhaps Magic on a good day?


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Hey Watch out, Vinnie, Joey and Paulie are all training for that Bumps or bust thing.
> 
> On a serious note Hunter has some bump runs, right? Like the K-27. How does it compare to VT bumps?
> Does southern VT have anything to compare with Hunter? Perhaps Magic on a good day?



The Joey perception aside, Hunter is pretty legit and there are a lot of excellent skiers that come out of there. AZers 180, 181 and JimG. are among them. I don't think Hunter and Magic are that comparable. Pretty different hills. Hunter makes more snow on HBK than Magic probably makes on the whole hill. :lol: I guess Mount Snow is somewhat comparable, but Hunter, while smaller, is steeper overall. Hunter steeps and bumps are legit NNE pitch.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yes I'm from Queens*

But I never skied Hunter as a kid. My Father "Mr Euro" used to ski there all the time in the '60s. I only got to go to the Fahnestock rope tow. And then we moved up north and started skiing Mass and VT areas. So is the K-27 a legit DD in your opinion? Is that Hunter's most bumped run?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> *Definitely *in. Night (~ 7 pm) would work fine, but I'm not opposed to an afternoon thing around 2 pm if it's warm, sunny and soft.



Night would work much better for me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> So is the K-27 a legit DD in your opinion? Is that Hunter's most bumped run?



Lower K-27 seems to bump up more than upper. Steep indeed and a challenging run. Tough to tell from this, but this is looking up Lower K during a Hunter manmade blizzard:







Tons of other bump runs too though. All the turns on Hellgate, Minya and East Side, Upper Crossover, Eisenhower, Racer's. Bump lines scattered on the edges of the northern facing trails. The West side bumps up when open. Haven't been to Hunter for lift-serviced at all this year and only a few times last year. It is a great hill and for those of us in Western CT, it's a nice option instead of SoVT every now and then. For those along the 91 corridor, VT is the better option.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2009)

i'd be interested.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 5, 2009)

*Who's in and what time*

What to let Ellen know what time and who to meet.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

In. I prefer afternoon, but will do night if the majority wants that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Did we pin down a time?  The likelihood of me attending depends on the time.  Much like others on this thread, late evening/night would be best for me.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2009)

can't make it but I hope all you guys and gals have a rewarding experience...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2009)

afternoon would be the best......let us know if this is definate so I can plan on takeing the day off  steveo


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

How's 6 sound? Sunlight for around an hour and only requires people to duck out of work a little early instead of taking half a day off.


----------



## 180 (Mar 5, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> But I never skied Hunter as a kid. My Father "Mr Euro" used to ski there all the time in the '60s. I only got to go to the Fahnestock rope tow. And then we moved up north and started skiing Mass and VT areas. So is the K-27 a legit DD in your opinion? Is that Hunter's most bumped run?



Right now K is pretty nicely bumped, but Cross Over has much better lines.  Broadway and Ike still have seeded bumps and they are sweet.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 5, 2009)

Count me in for this......I will make what ever time is chosen.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 5, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> With a little training perhaps you guys won't get Hunter-ed again


Of course, it does mean Greg will get schooled by a chick again. Literally.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 5, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Of course, it does mean Greg will get schooled by a chick again. Literally.



I would gladly get schooled by that chick (or any other chick) if it meant I could get past the qualifying round


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bump Clinic Time is Wed  3/18 4-8PM*

I have the time confirmed with Ellen Shields as 4-8PM. Feel free to join in as your schedule allows.
I'm going to send Greg Ellen's contact info as I'll be out of town on a ski vacation (sorry).

Meet in the Lodge (4PM) or out on the Gunbarrel depending on what time you can join the group. Ellen will start off with some bump specific stretches before heading out on the hill.

I hope to see a great video of this training event. Perhaps it will follow the "Bad News Bears" scenario and Ellen can whip the troops into shape before the "Bumps or Bust" battle with the Hunter Mountain bullies.

Good Luck
Rember you can win these boots!!


----------



## 180 (Mar 12, 2009)

What is the charge?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

180 said:


> What is the charge?


Anyone from Hunter buys a round after the clinic.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

180 said:


> What is the charge?



Zip.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Roll Call

Powhunter


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

*Roll Call*

Powhunter
Greg

Aiming to get there for 4 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

*Roll Call*

Powhunter
Greg
bvibert

I should be able to make it up there at some point, hopefully by 4.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

*Roll Call*

Powhunter
Greg
bvibert
gmcunni (hopefully)



i'm supposed to be in NYC on 3.18, have to see what i can do to change that.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2009)

Roll Call

Powhunter
Greg
bvibert
gmcunni (hopefully)
MR. evil


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hopefully my new pants get here in time.

Roll Call

Powhunter
Greg
bvibert
gmcunni (hopefully)
MR. evil 
mondeo


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hopefully my new pants get here in time.

Roll Call

Powhunter
Greg
bvibert
gmcunni (hopefully)
MR. evil
mondeo
Grassi21 (hopefully)


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Hopefully my new pants get here in time.


 
You won't get bump skis, but you're getting bump pants? :blink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Hopefully my new pants get here in time.



Cool. You got new mogul pants too?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool. You got new mogul pants too?



Ooooops.  No pants for me.  I'm skiing bump or bust commando.  ;-)  Maybe with a lax helmet for Pat?


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Roll Call
> 
> Powhunter
> Greg
> ...



Anyone else?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2009)

out


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs 180 and I know Ellen pretty well.  Not looking good for me, but still trying to get there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

i got my clinic yesterday.  thanks for the advice 180.  the pole strap and proper grip was such an easy fix and made what felt like an immediate impact.  I was too tired to really try to get up on my toes but if i get out tomorrow, that will be the main focus.


thanks again and anytime you want to drop some hints, i'm all ears.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> the pole strap and proper grip was such an easy fix and made what felt like an immediate impact.



care to share?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> care to share?




probably wont help most people cause they are already doing it.

i never used my straps.  Al pointed out how actually fastening them and then going up through the loop and back down on the pole helps you with your poling.  (that sounds nasty)  with the strap under my thumb, it gives me more control and keeps the poles from getting away from me when i sorta lose a good grip on them.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

I started strapping again this year for the first in many years. I'm so used to it, it feels uncomfortable now to not strap correctly.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> probably wont help most people cause they are already doing it.
> 
> i never used my straps.  Al pointed out how actually fastening them and then going up through the loop and back down on the pole helps you with your poling.  (that sounds nasty)  with the strap under my thumb, it gives me more control and keeps the poles from getting away from me when i sorta lose a good grip on them.



i had a few runs this year where one second i am holding the grip and then next second i am holding the middle of the pole.  i never strap in the last 2 seasons.  i should considering the number of yard sales i have had lately.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

It sounds like I really need to try and make this clinic. I'm another that doesn't use the pole straps.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> probably wont help most people cause they are already doing it.
> 
> i never used my straps.  Al pointed out how actually fastening them and then going up through the loop and back down on the pole helps you with your poling.  (that sounds nasty)  with the strap under my thumb, it gives me more control and keeps the poles from getting away from me when i sorta lose a good grip on them.



He gave me that same advice.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> I started strapping again this year for the first in many years. I'm so used to it, it feels uncomfortable now to not strap correctly.



strap it on BEOTCH


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2009)

Have to work until 6:00- but I most assuredly need the pointers and practice-- so may try to make it up after.  I am always amazed at how much slower I am on the hill than just about everyone around me... I seem to completely forget the arms in front and straigher line every time the bumps get even remotely larger than small.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Have to work until 6:00- but I most assuredly need the pointers and practice-- so may try to make it up after.  I am always amazed at how much slower I am on the hill than just about everyone around me... I seem to completely forget the arms in front and straigher line every time the bumps get even remotely larger than small.



You seemed to be moving pretty quick yesterday to me, especially by my standards.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought I was smoking one run and Shannon (Racer guy, I think that is his name) blew by me like I was going in reverse!  But thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

I remember watching from around mid station one run where Pat was just starting down the last pitch and 180 came out of nowhere.  It looked like he was going to smoke Pat, but either Pat picked up the pace or 180 slowed down just to taunt him a bit.  It was an impressive display in any event.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I remember watching from around mid station one run where Pat was just starting down the last pitch and 180 came out of nowhere.  It looked like he was going to smoke Pat, but either Pat picked up the pace or 180 slowed down just to taunt him a bit.  It was an impressive display in any event.




i know exactly which run you are talking about.  I started above the last little pitch, my legs were shot and i wasnt really going that fast and then alan came flying in next to me and yelled come on.  i straightlined it from there and he beat me by a nose.  i thought i was gonna get dusted but i kept it close.  I think he got me by a skis length.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> i know exactly which run you are talking about.  I started above the last little pitch, my legs were shot and i wasnt really going that fast and then alan came flying in next to me and yelled come on.  i straightlined it from there and he beat me by a nose.  i thought i was gonna get dusted but i kept it close.  I think he got me by a skis length.



You guys did finish close, it was cool to watch from above.

He did the same thing to me the Sunday before and I just about ran into the woods trying to keep up.


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2009)

You guys don't mind that little push do ya?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

180 said:


> You guys don't mind that little push do ya?




love it man.  just watching you go nuts is a push in itself.  you ski so damn fast.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

180 said:


> You guys don't mind that little push do ya?



Not at all!  Like Pat said, just watching you rip is a push by itself, the verbal encouragement is the icing on the cake.  Keep on pushing, and the tips help a lot too!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

move me to doubtful.  2 kids have to be in 2 different places tomorrow night, don't think i can swing getting out for skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Bummer Gary!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Roll Call

Powhunter
Greg
bvibert
gmcunni (doubtfull)
MR. evil
mondeo
Grassi21 (definite)


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2009)

what time are you guys arriving?  i am taking a 1/2 day tomorrow.  i should be up to sundown by 3 pm at the latest.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

My arrival time is very much up in the air.  It depends on when I get to work in the morning.  I'm shooting for a 4:30 arrival time, but who knows.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm aiming for 4 pm.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 17, 2009)

Move me from "late" to "out".  Family obligations....my legs are also shot (at the moment, anyway).


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2009)

Have we worked out when and where we are meeting the instructor?

I plan on beeng there around 3:00 to get a few runs in before.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Have we worked out when and where we are meeting the instructor?
> 
> I plan on beeng there around 3:00 to get a few runs in before.



The last I heard was this:



skidmarks said:


> I have the time confirmed with Ellen Shields as 4-8PM. Feel free to join in as your schedule allows...
> 
> Meet in the Lodge (4PM) or out on the Gunbarrel depending on what time you can join the group. Ellen will start off with some bump specific stretches before heading out on the hill.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Im on the DL for tonight ...back is a little sore from sun and mon....Hopefully you guys that go can pass on the info/tips to us that are unable to attend

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like I won't be getting on snow until around 4:30 tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

100% out. :-(  




powhunter said:


> Hopefully you guys that go can pass on the info/tips to us that are unable to attend



+1  - tips for moving from skiing the troughs to straight-lining it would be appreciated.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> tips for moving from skiing the troughs to straight-lining it would be appreciated.



That's easy; point your skis straight down the fall line, if a bump gets in your way absorb it with your knees, once you're over the bump extend your legs back down.  Repeat as necessary.  Don't worry about your speed, just keep going until you reach the bottom, or you explode.  It's easy, anyone can do it!  Turning is where the real challenge is. :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's easy; point your skis straight down the fall line, if a bump gets in your way absorb it with your knees, once you're over the bump extend your legs back down.  Repeat as necessary.  Don't worry about your speed, just keep going until you reach the bottom, or you explode.  It's easy, anyone can do it!  Turning is where the real challenge is. :dunce:



in all seriousness, that is excellent advise.  problem is getting a feel for the absorbtion.  i guess a few beers before skiing (something i never do) would be one way to loosen up and not worry about keeping my speed in check.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's easy; point your skis straight down the fall line, if a bump gets in your way absorb it with your knees, once you're over the bump extend your legs back down.  Repeat as necessary.  Don't worry about your speed, just keep going until you reach the bottom, or you explode.  It's easy, anyone can do it!  Turning is where the real challenge is. :dunce:



I know you're joking, but you're actually kinda right. Mush bumps are the best time to just let them run. Plus you sometimes get slush flying up into your mouth. What's better than that? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> in all seriousness, that is excellent advise.  problem is getting a feel for the absorbtion.  i guess a few beers before skiing (something i never do) would be one way to loosen up and not worry about keeping my speed in check.





Greg said:


> I know you're joking, but you're actually kinda right. Mush bumps are the best time to just let them run. Plus you sometimes get slush flying up into your mouth. What's better than that? :lol:



Yeah, I was only half joking.  I know that's pretty much the extent of it, making it happen is the hard part, especially as you start to pick up speed.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> in all seriousness, that is excellent advise.  problem is getting a feel for the absorbtion.  i guess a few beers before skiing (something i never do) would be one way to loosen up and not worry about keeping my speed in check.



For me, absorption is the simple part. Just point more direct into a bump and relax. This is one area where softer bump skis really help. What I struggle with is getting taller and extending fully to get ready to do it all over again. Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------



## 180 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just heard from Ellen.  She is on the way and unclear who she is meeting and where.  I am trying to get there as well.  She'll be there around 2:30 and she wants to ski.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm slowly getting the absorption part, but I'm still doing a lot of absorbing at the waist and/or staying absorbed instead of extending back out.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2009)

180 said:


> I just heard from Ellen.  She is on the way and unclear who she is meeting and where.  I am trying to get there as well.  She'll be there around 2:30 and she wants to ski.


I am going to be there around 3:00. I will be wearing tan pants, light blue shirt and a blue helmet with an MRG sticker on the back. I will also be on CaBrawlers.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

180 said:


> I just heard from Ellen.  She is on the way and unclear who she is meeting and where.  I am trying to get there as well.  She'll be there around 2:30 and she wants to ski.



I thought Pete was supposed to give her Greg's cell number?  Doesn't really matter either way, the bumps are easy to find, and that's where everyone will be.

I hope you can make it too Al.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought Pete was supposed to give her Greg's cell number?  Doesn't really matter either way, the bumps are easy to find, and that's where everyone will be.
> 
> I hope you can make it too Al.



No worries. This sorta all fell in my lap, but we're going to get it worked out. Thanks for your help on this, Al. I'll be there for 3 pm.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Can someone video this clinic?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Can someone video this clinic?



You can if you want, I'll be too busy trying to learn something.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

from my admittedly limited knowledge and skill base comes the following....

Straightlining bumps, with no edge set or turn initiation at all, is very simple and easy to do with small bumps on a flat pitch.  straightlining can be done anywhere, just the consequences dramatically increase with the pitch and size of the run and bumps.  the bottom of gunbarrel almost requires straightlining.  powbmps vid from sunday shows it over and over. 



I think what you guys really want to get at is deflection in real bumps with at least some pitch.  straightlining in those instances lead to horrific crashes.  the money line on the skiers right is the perfect place for it.  ski higher up the troughs and deflect your tips from one face to the next.  Its not hopping per se, but you arent really coming into contact with the full trough.  this takes more of the angle out of it and dramatically increases speed.  you just have to get used to the feeling of not following the troughs in their entirety, plus the speed that comes with it.  

I think, and not to sound overly confident in my ability cause i know i'm a hack, but i think the vid of me in the credits from yesterday shows this pretty well.  I asked him for a copy of that in its raw footage cause i wanted to see what was going on there but its a decent example of it anyway.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

Yikes. Okay, finally this is all coming together. Let's aim to meet in the base lodge near the guest services desk at 4 pm. If you're going to be late, just look for us on Gunny.


----------

